# K&F Auquatics



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Frank has officially closed up shop. Last day was on Weds. I wish him luck in his next venture.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> Frank has officially closed up shop. Last day was on Weds. I wish him luck in his next venture.


NOooooooooooooOooOoOoooooOOOoooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

((
I was in the area last week but didn't have time to stop by, hoping I'll visit K&F next time. And now you're telling me there's no "next time"? 
I wish him good luck (and secretly hoping that he'll re-open his store somewhere else).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought my first angel from Frank and a few other things as well. Frank basically got me into freshwater and he is a treasure in this hobby. Lets hope he retires on a beach somewhere in mexico guys.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

He told me a couple things a while back. He says that he might be venturing off towards the maritimes to do business in the lobster industry (as a bridge to asian markets). However he says there was conflict so this decision was on-off. Most likely he moved onto that.

Is K & F closed down completely or is it just closed to be reopen by a new owner?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

He is selling off everything so completely closed I think.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

So is the store closed or still trying to sell off inventory?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

No livestock left and I think he is looking for one buyer for all dry goods.


----------

